

Magnetic levitation and ferrofluid - RiderOfGiraffes
http://blog.stevemould.com/magnetic-levitation-and-ferrofluid/

======
mih
If you want to get an idea of how powerful Neodymium magnets can be take a
look at this <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVv8qWZ8xzw>

